# Swim up Bar in the US?



## Kelso (Aug 13, 2009)

In the US, what resorts have a swim up bar or a nice bar poolside?


----------



## Kelso (Aug 20, 2009)

Kelso said:


> In the US, what resorts have a swim up bar or a nice bar poolside?



Really, no one knows of any?


----------



## Carl D (Aug 21, 2009)

Not sure about swim up, but I'm sure many have nice pool side bars.

Is that your complete criteria for an exchange?


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 21, 2009)

I am not aware of any. Are there perhaps more stringent laws in the US regarding drinking and serving alcohol while in a pool?


----------



## theo (Aug 21, 2009)

*My $0.02 worth...*



dioxide45 said:


> Are there perhaps more stringent laws in the US regarding drinking and serving alcohol while in a pool?



It's not a matter of "law" actually prohibiting it, but is instead a (completely understandable) management concern for any potential legal liability associated with supporting the practice.

Serving alcohol to someone *in* a pool, who is perhaps of indeterminate sobriety to begin with, would certainly seem to have almost _endless_ possibilities for problems --- with lawsuits potentially following right behind those problems. I can certainly understand any resort considering all that and deciding "no thanks"...


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 21, 2009)

Our resort in Palm Springs ( Palm Canyon) has a swim up bar.  So they aren't outlawed in the US.


----------



## Lisa P (Aug 21, 2009)

Interesting, Bill!  I've wondered about this too.  We rarely imbibe but it looks so pleasant if it's very hot out!

OP, many, many of the Orlando area and FL beachfront and southeast U.S. beachfront resorts (at least those run by the larger resort developers) have a decent, full-service poolside bar or tiki bar or at least an indoor bar very near the main resort pool and/or beach area.  Don't personally know of any with a swim-up bar though.

Are you looking for poolside waitstaff service at your chair?  For example, at the Marriott timeshares which have guest access to the Marriott Orlando World Center hotel... the main hotel pool (very nice, btw) offers poolside waitstaff.  You may want to look into whether the same is true of the associated Hilton hotel pool areas accessible to HGVC guests in Las Vegas or Waikiki.

If you're really looking for a semi-tropical, relax-by-the-water kind of stay, I can see how this would add to your vacation.  Wyndham Royal Vista in Pompano Beach FL has a tiki bar between the pools and the beach.  So do Wyn SeaWatch in Myrtle Beach and IIRC, (HGVC's) Eagles Nest on Marco Island, FL (though you may want to double-check on that one).  There are indoor bar/grill facilities overlooking the ocean and near the pools at Wyn Ocean Blvd in N Myrtle and Wyn Ocean Walk in Daytona, as well as near the main pool areas at the Orlando area HGVCs, Sheratons, HI/OLCC and Disney resorts and, I believe, a couple Hilton Head resorts.  Some of the more upscale mountain ski resorts (Rockies or upper New England) or Pacific oceanview resorts may offer poolside bar service in the summer too - check resort reviews.

Where do you want to vacation?


----------



## anne1125 (Aug 22, 2009)

I think the US is missing something with this.  We love the Caribbean resorts with swim up bars and would love to have the same here.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## kwilson (Aug 22, 2009)

I don't like swim-up bars. I have many times sat poolside for 3 to 4 hours observing people drinking beer at a poolside bar and never leaving for the restroom.


----------



## Kelso (Aug 22, 2009)

We are not big drinkers by any means. I just like being on a barstool in the water visiting for a drink or two, then going on to something else. Sitting in the water socializing for a while is very relaxing. I love how they do this in Mexico and I was hoping to have some choices in Florida. 

But if that is not a possiblity, then finding a nice poolside bar to relax while socializing is fun for a while.


Any other suggestions, please chime in.


----------



## Sea Six (Aug 22, 2009)

kwilson said:


> I don't like swim-up bars. I have many times sat poolside for 3 to 4 hours observing people drinking beer at a poolside bar and never leaving for the restroom.



That's for sure!  Reminds me of a Ron White comedy about white-water rafting.  Actually, there are a number of resorts with bars a few steps from the pool, but I'm not aware of any swim-up bars.  After reading your post I think I'll be happy with the pools that have a bar close by.  I have been to a few places where they at least have someone who will bring drinks to your lounge chair.  I'm happy with that!


----------



## mikey0531 (Aug 22, 2009)

San Luis Condominiums, Galveston, Texas 

I believe it's an RCI affiliate.


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 23, 2009)

Kelso said:


> In the US, what resorts have a swim up bar or a nice bar poolside?



Just heard on Travel Channel...
Hotel Grace (formerly QT) in NYC near Times Square, has an indoor pool that's part of its bar.  It has a depth of 3'9" and is more of a big-bathtub, wade-up bar.

See photo #7 and the last in the lineup at...
www.room-matehotels.com/eng/nuevayorkhotel/gracehotel/gracegaleria.php


----------



## theduffster (Aug 25, 2009)

kwilson said:


> I don't like swim-up bars. I have many times sat poolside for 3 to 4 hours observing people drinking beer at a poolside bar and never leaving for the restroom.




   

I never thought of this.  Now I am repulsed at the idea of swim-up bars.


----------



## BevL (Aug 26, 2009)

kwilson said:


> I don't like swim-up bars. I have many times sat poolside for 3 to 4 hours observing people drinking beer at a poolside bar and never leaving for the restroom.



Eeewwww, yuck.


----------



## laurac260 (Aug 26, 2009)

BevL said:


> Eeewwww, yuck.



Not a big fan of swim up bars for this reason.  However, I like a good kiddie pool!


----------



## Lisa P (Aug 29, 2009)

A potential new resort policy... swim diapers for barflies??!?   :rofl:


----------



## Carl D (Aug 29, 2009)

I don't buy it.. Even in 85 degree water it would be very hard to sit for four hours without getting hypothermic.


----------



## Kelso (Aug 30, 2009)

Lisa P said:


> A potential new resort policy... swim diapers for barflies??!?   :rofl:



That WAS funny. :hysterical:


----------



## gorevs9 (Aug 31, 2009)

Reminds me of the Baby Ruth scene in Caddyshack


----------

